# Swingtop bottles with corks



## Tmooka (May 11, 2008)

It is wise to do use the swingtop bottles with the corks attached for bottling? I'm trying to gather as much info as possible so I can invest smart when I do decide to make some wine.


----------



## cpfan (May 11, 2008)

Tmooka:

Can you point us to a picture?

To me a swing top bottle does not have a CORK attached. See http://www.ezcap.net/

These should work just fine for wine; however I have only used them for beer.

Steve


----------



## Sacalait (May 11, 2008)

I've been using the type Steve has indicated for both beer and wine and they work just fine. For wine I always use new gaskets since they may be in use for an extended period of time.


----------



## Tmooka (May 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks a bunch guys. My kit comes in this Saturday so i'm excited to start.


----------



## Noontime (May 13, 2008)

I have used the "Grolsch" bottles for wine and they worked fine (although I never stored them for more than a year...not intentionally, just stating the facts). I also don't know if I had to, but I stored them upright (since theres no cork to keep moist.

Have fun with your kit!


----------

